# اسرار الكمبيوتر



## متيكو (21 ديسمبر 2008)

هاي اليوم جبت لكم اسرار الكمبيوتر  اتمنى تفيدكم 
اسرار الكمبيوتر




كيفية اعادة تشغيل البرنامج بعد انتهاء مدة تسجيله

التوجه الى الريجستري .. والبحث فيه عن مجلد البرنامج المطلوب ومسحه بالكامل

كيفية الغاء الايقونات بجانب الساعة على شريط المهام 
التوجه الى Start ثم الى Run ثم Msconfig بعد ذلك ابحث عن البرنامج المطلوب حذف ايقونته وازله ووثم اعد التشغيل

لالغاء برنامج بطريقة امنة 
إدخل إلى add/remove programs فى control panel ثم إختار البرنامج المراد حذفه و أضغط add/remove ثم أختار restore previous windows confeguration فيتم إلغاء التنصيب.

وفي نفس السياق عندما تتأثر برامج اخرى بازالة برنامج ما 
أعد تركيب البرنامج وبعد ذلك أزله مستخدما برنامج الإضافة/الإزالة الموجود في لوحة التحكم . وذلك إذا لم تكن هذه هي الطريقة التي أزلت بها البرنامج غير المرغوب . أتبع هذه الطريقة دوما عند الرغبة في إزالة أي برنامج . وإذا ظهر على الشاشة أثناء إزالة أي برنامج لوحة نقاش تقول لك بأن الملف الذي على وشك أن يزال هو ملف مشترك فأختر خيار الاحتفاظ به

لالغاء كلمة السر في بداية تشغيل الويندوز 
اذهب الى start ثم الى find وابحث عن ملف abcd.pwl حيث abcd هي اسم الدخول خاصتك وبعد ان تجده احذفه على الفور... ثم اعد التشغيل ... سيطالبك بكلمة سر جديدة .. اضغط ok بدون وضع اي كلمة جديد ..ثم اعد التشغيل

كيفية تركيب خطوط للويندوز 
اولا نزل الخطوط في مجلد خاص وسمّه باي اسم وليكن (myfont) .. ثم اتجه الى مجلد (fonts) في مجلد (control) ومن قائمة(ملف) ثم الى (تثبيت خط جديد) .. بعد ذلك ابحث عن المجلد الذي انشئته .. واختر (تحديدالكل) ثم اضغط موافق 

لتمييز المجلدات المفضلة والخاصة ببرامجك وملفاتك اتبع ما يلي: 
1. إضغط بزر الماوس اليمين على الدليل المراد تغيير صورته .. وإختر خصائص .2. الآن نافذة اختصار ..ثم تغيير الرمز ..
3. سيظهر لك مربع أختر منه استعراض..
4. إذهب إلى الدليل الذي به الصورة بشرط ان تكون على هيئة bmp.
5. في مستطيل نوع الملفات أختر كل الملفات.
6. إختر الآن الصوره وأضغط على (فتح) .
7. تابع الباقي بالضغط على موافق إلى أن تجد صورة الدليل قد تغيرت 


في حالة عدم اقلاع الويندوز وطلبه لاحد الملفات اعمل الاتي: 
افتح هذا الملف عن طريق اي برنامج لتحرير النصوص 
c:\windows\system.ini
وامسح السطرين الذين يحتويان على الملف المطلوب

اذا كان السي دي روم يزعجك حينما يشتغل بمجرد وضعه في السواقة: 
توجه الى لوحة التحكم (Control Panel )
انقر نقرا مزدوجا على أيقونة النظام (System)
اختر ادارة الأجهزة. 
ابحث عن السي دي روم وانقره نقرا مزدوجا ليظهر لك صندوق حوار.
اختر اعدادات .
قم بمحو الاشارة مقابل "تشغيل تلقائي" Auto insert notification .. ثم اعد التشغيل .

وأما اذا أردت ايقاف تشغيل قرص ما فما عليك الا أن تضغط على زر عالي Shift 

لإيجاد المجلد بصورة سريعة 
النقر على زر إبدأ ثم تشغيل ، واكتب اسم الدليل الذي تعرف فيه مكان الملف المقصود مثل 
C:\WINDOWS 
ثم موافق ، وبالتالي سيفتح لك مباشرة شاشة فيها ملفات وأدلة هذا الدليل 

تغيير الإسم بصورة سريعة جدا ..
ضع الماوس عليه واختياره بصورة اعتياديه ثم اضغط F2 .. 
تغيير الشاشة الإبتدائية للويندز 98 
لتغيير الشاشة الإبتدائية عند تشغيل الويندز 98 ، قم بتحرير ملف LOGO.SYS بواسطة أي برنامج للرسوم ، وقم بإجراء التعديلات التي ترغب بها ، ثم احفظه ، وعند تشغيل الجهاز من جديد سترى شاشتك التي قمت بحفظها .. 

كيف تصنع أيقونة بدون برنامج تصميم الأيقونات ؟ 
اذهب الى أي برنامج للرسوم مثل برنامج الرسام التابع لويندز 98 ثم اصنع صورة بمقياس 32 في 32بكسل ، ثم احفظها بهيئة abcd.ico 

حذف المستندات بصورة أتوماتيكية 
لعمل ذلك لن تحتاج سوى انشاء ملف تسميه مثلا CLEAR.BAT وتكتب به السطر التالي 
move c:\windows\recent\*.* c:\recycled 
وتستطيع أن تستخدمه بطريقتين :
أولا :اكتب هذا الملف في أول سطر من ملف Autoexec.bat وبذلك سيقوم بحذف المستندات فور تشغيل الجهاز 
ثانيا : اعمل اختصار لهذا الملف على سطح المكتب ، وتستطيع حذف االمستندات متى ما اردت .


لتجنب شاشة الويندز 98 أثناء التشغيل 
لتجنب الشاشة الخاصة بالويندز تستطيع الغاءها نهائيا بواسطة التغيير التالي بدلا من ضغط مفتاح ESC خروج وأضف السطر التالي قم بتحرير ملف msdos.sys 
[OPTION] قد يكون هذا السطر موجودا من قبل فلا تقم بتكراره 
LOGO=0 

تشغيل برامجك المفضلة بواسطة ضغط بضعة أزرار 
تستطيع الآن تشغيل برامجك المفضلة بواسطة الضغط على بضعة أزرار (زرين أو أكثر) بدون البحث عن اختصار البرنامج أو الذهاب الى قائمة البرامج لتشغيل برامجك ؟ فقط ما عليك إلا الذهاب الى أيقونة برنامجك المفضل ، وضغط الزر الأيمن للماوس على أيقونته ، ثم اختر خصائص ، ثم اذهب الى "اختصار" ثم عند الفراغ الذي أمام كلمة "مفتاح الإختصار" أدخل الأزرار التي تريد بواسطتها تشغيل برنامجك ...بعد اختيار الأزرار .. اضغط موافق .. ثم جرب تشغيل البرنامج بدون النقر نقرة مزدوجة على الأيقونة الخاصة به ، وقم بتجربة الأزرار التي استعملتها لذلك .. 
إعادة تشغيل الويندوز بسرعة
اختار أمر " أبدا " ثم " إيقاف التشغيل ـ إعادة تشغيل الكمبيوتر "والضغط على مفتاح Shift عند ضغط على زر OK مع المحافظة الضغط على ضغط على مفتاح Shift إلى أن تظهر رسالةWindows Now Is Restarting. 
تغير اسم صاحب ويندوز 
اختار " تشغيل " من " ابد " ثم كتابة الأمر " Regedit "، انتقل في الشجرة التي تظهر الى ان تصل الى : ( Hkey_Local_Machine\Software\Microsaft\Windows\Curr entversion)
وتجد اسمك واسم الشركة فى الحقلين RegisteredOwner و RegisterdOrganization 
تغيير السواقة المستخدمة لتركيب الويندوز ..
اختار " تشغيل " من " ابد " ثم كتابة الأمر " Regedit "، انتقل في الشجرة التي تظهر الى ان تصل الى : (Hkey_Local_Machine\Software\Microsaft\Windows\Cur r entversion\Setup)
انقر فوق Setup ثم اختار Source Path وبواسطتها يتم تغير موقع السواقة. 
البحث السريع 
للبحث عن الملفات والمجلدات حيث يتم البحث فى سواقة واحدة ومن أجل التغلب على مشكلة البحث فى أكثر من سواقة استخدم الفاصلة المنقوطة (Semicolon) (
للبحث في أكثر من سواقة مثل (c:\;d:\;e) فى حقل ابحث فى (in look). 
حذف الملفات نهائيا دون المرور بسلة المحذوفات .. 
أنقر بالزر الأيمن للفأرة على رمز سلة المحذوفات ثم أختر خصائص(Properties). ثم عام (Global) ثم ضع علامة صح أمام عبارة (Do not move files to recycle bin). 
لايقاف التشغيل بنقرة واحدة 
أنشيء اختصاراً على سطح المكتب، وذلك بضغط الزر الأيمن على سطح المكتب ثم اختيار جديد ثم اختصار
اكتب في الفراغ المعطى
c:\windows\rundll32.exe user.exe,exitwindows 
بعد ذلك اضغط التالي واختر الاسم الذي يعجبك كان يكون fastclose ثم اضغط انهاء 
إعادة التشغيل بنقرة واحدة
بنفس الطريقة السابقة ولكن اكتب في الفراغ المعطى
c:\windows\rundll.exe user.exe,exitwindowsexec 
بعد ذلك اضغط التالي واختر الاسم مثل restart ثم اضغط انهاء 
كيف يمكنك ان تلغي الملفات من غير ان ترسلها لسلة المحذوفات..
يمكنك ذلك ببساطة عن طريق اختيار الملف الذي تريد إلغاءه و الضغط على SHift+ Delete فيتم إلغاء من الملف من غير إرساله لسلة المهملات. 
اتبع الاتي لكي تستطيع تسجيل اشرطتك من المسجل الى الكومبيوتر: 

1. يجب ان يكون كرت الصوت مهيئا لذلك. وللتحقق من ذلك: انظر خلف جهاز كومبوترك وانظر كم مخرج له. اذا كانت اكثر من مخرجان فانك تستطيع ان تسجل. عادة يكون المخرج الاول للسماعات والثاني للميكروفون والثالث ويسمى line in يكون للتسجيل من اداة خارجية كالمسجل. 
2. احضر سلكا ويكون عادة له طرفان متشابهان. 
3. وصل طرف السلك الاول بالمسجل والثاني بكرت الصوت( line in ) . 
4. تاكد من ان خصائص التسجيل لـ line in موضوع عليها علامة صح وذلك بعمل الاتي: 
ا) انقر على ايقونة السماعة الموجودة في جانب الساعة في كوميوترك. 
ب)اضغط على خيارات او opttions . 
ج)اختر خصائص او properties 
د) في خانة تعديل الصوت لـ adjust volume for اختر تسجيل او recording . وتاكد من وضع علامة صح على Line in . بعد ذلك اضغط موافق اوOK. 
5. اختر برنامج للتسجيل اذا كان لك برنامجك الخاص او اختر البرنامج الموجود مع الوندز وهو sound Recorder . 
6. شغل المسجل واضغط زر التسجيل في البرنامج. 
إلغاء بعض قوائم قائمة ابدأ .. عن طريق الريجستري

إزالة قائمة ********s من قائمة البدء Start
[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\Curre ntVersion\Policies\Explorer] 

نختار من القائمة EDIT الأمر NEW ثم نختار Binary Value يكتب لنا العبارة New Value #1 نغير اسمها إلى 
الاسم NoRecentDocsMenu ثم أضغط مفتاح Enter أضغط Enter مرة أخرى وسوف يفتح صفحة Edit Binay Value أدخل القيمة التالية 
00 00 00 01 ثم اضغط مفتاح Enter


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

إزالة قائمة Log off من قائمة البدء Start
[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\Curre ntVersion\Policies\Explorer]
نختار من القائمة EDIT الامر NEW ثم نختار Binary Value يكتب لنا العبارة New Value #1 نغير اسمها الى 
الاسم NoLogOff >....ثم أضغط مفتاح Enter أضغط Enter مرة أخرى وسوف يفتح صفحة Edit Binay Value أدخل القيمة التالية 

00 00 00 01 ثم اضغط مفتاح Enter


إزالة قائمة Favorites من قائمة البدء Start
[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\Curre ntVersion\Policies\Explorer]
نختار من القائمة EDIT الامر NEW ثم نختار Binary Value يكتب لنا العبارة New Value #1 نغير اسمها الى 
الاسم NoFavoritesMenu ثم أضغط مفتاح Enter أضغط Enter مرة أخرى وسوف يفتح صفحة Edit Binay Value أدخل القيمة التالية 

00 00 00 01 ثم اضغط مفتاح Enter



إزالة قائمة Find من قائمة البدء Start
[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\Curre ntVersion\Policies\Explorer]
نختار من القائمة EDIT الامر NEW ثم نختار Binary Value يكتب لنا العبارة New Value #1 نغير اسمها الى 
الاسم NoFind ثم أضغط مفتاح Enter إضغط Enter مرة أخرى وسوف يفتح صفحة Edit Binay Value أدخل القيمة التالية 

20 00 00 01 ثم اضغط مفتاح Enter




منع ويندوز من الأغلا ق
[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\Curre ntVersion\Policies\Explorer]
نختار من القائمة EDIT الامر NEW ثم نختار Binary Value يكتب لنا العبارة New Value #1 نغير اسمها الى 
الاسم NoClose ثم أضغط مفتاح Enter إضغط Enter مرة أخرى وسوف يفتح صفحة Edit Binay Value أدخل القيمة التالية 

20 00 00 01 ثم اضغط مفتاح Enter




إخفاء جميع السواقات الثابتة والسي دي 
[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\Curre ntVersion\Policies\Explorer]
نختار من القائمة EDIT الامر NEW ثم نختار Binary Value يكتب لنا العبارة New Value #1 نغير اسمها الى 
الاسم NoDrive ثم أضغط مفتاح Enter إضغط Enter مرة أخرى وسوف يفتح صفحة Edit Binay Value أدخل القيمة التالية 

3fffffc ثم اضغط مفتاح Enter

لتغيير خط نوع خط النظام

لتغيير نوع خط النظام أفتح ملف WIN.INI الموجود في الدليل WINDOWS أذهب إلى العنوان [Windows] واكتب السطر التالي :
Fon.أسم الخط =SystemFont

شباب موتنسون الرد


----------



## BishoRagheb (21 ديسمبر 2008)

*شكراااااااااااا لتعبك
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (21 ديسمبر 2008)

*شكرا ليك متيكو


وربنا يعوض تعبك​*


----------



## abn yso3 (21 ديسمبر 2008)

*مرسى ليك*
*الرب يباركك على المعلومات القيمه*​


----------



## متيكو (22 ديسمبر 2008)

تتدللون انتو يمعود والي يريد شي بالكمبيوتر يسألني ولا يتردد


----------



## KOKOMAN (22 ديسمبر 2008)

معلومات جميله 

ميرررررسى على الموضوع 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## zama (30 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا ليك جدا


----------



## Coptic Adel (18 يناير 2009)

*اشكرك يا متيكو علي المعلومات الهايلة دي*

*ربنا يبارك اعمالك *​


----------



## ava-bola (18 يناير 2009)

الف شكر يا .... انا مش عارف اسم اى واحد منكم انا امير

انا لسة عمل منتدى جديد www.ava-bola.own0.com

محتاج موضوعكم و صلوتكم بس كل واحد يعرف نفسه


----------

